# Anyone fancy going for a drive?



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Long weekend to the south of France?
Nice multi coloured convoy of mk2 TT's?

July ish?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Possibly.

Where were you thinking?

C


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, either down to the south of France, or through the Italian Alps, go find some of the roads from that top gear episode, maybe onto Germany, do a few laps of the Ring?

Dunno, was seeing who was interested first Craig.
LEave on a Friday morning get back on a Monday night.

Could be a great weekend.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How about hunting in holland?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> How about hunting in holland?


I was going to invite him.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Maybe if its south of France.

Going to Austria/Italian Alps and returning via Germany/Nurburgring in 3 weeks time


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Any other ideas then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Maybe steal the route taken from the events section when they go off on their travels in May?

I am up for it G.
Thats is I get my car by then! :?

Would need to have the Milltek and diffuser fitted too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Maybe steal the route taken from the events section when they go off on their travels in May?
> 
> I am up for it G.
> Thats is I get my car by then! :?
> ...


Cool.

So far;

DUO3 NAN
REDCAR_TT

Come on, ideas, dates when people are free etc.
We could go anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Actually, I fancy being driven in a tidy dolphin grey TTR with RS4 seats. Anyone got one who fancies driving me around! 

I am pretty much easy anytime G.
What do you have to do for insurance? just add european cover?
Never took a car of mine over the water before.

[Anyone else getting the DEBUG error when trying to send a post etc?]


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Actually, I fancy being driven in a tidy dolphin grey TTR with RS4 seats. Anyone got one who fancies driving me around!
> 
> I am pretty much easy anytime G.
> What do you have to do for insurance? just add european cover?
> ...


Yeah, make sure the insurance covers you, ive got euro cover anyway as im over there now and then.
YEp, we has the debug error too.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah I'd be free anytime around July. Was going to go on Alpine tour but prob won't have car in time for it so would be up for other runs. Also getting DEBUG message. Afraid don't have TTS to drive redcar about in


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Whack01 said:


> No probs Redcar, I will pick you up so you can sit back relax and enjoy the scenery.


Thanks Whack01.
Will give you my address nearer the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Whack01 said:
> 
> 
> > No probs Redcar, I will pick you up so you can sit back relax and enjoy the scenery.
> ...


Your taking yours fcuker.

So, you up for it then whack?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Whack01 said:
> ...


uwwww get you. :-*

Yep, Ibis in the convoy for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


Better not get it in front of mine, i cant see ibis. Brain blocks it out.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might be interested :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Might be interested :wink:


Come on , you know it makes sense. 
I'll be taking that new nikon of mine .
Might even learn how to use it before i go.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Might be interested :wink:
> ...


Its the hike from here to the channel that puts me off :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Well, i was thinking meet there the night before?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

NAN we could have a BBQ at yours the night before, put us all up at your gaff, and then set off nice and early on the Friday morning?

Bet you would get at least half a dozen TT's on your driveway G?

That Ok with you buddy??? bloody good sport you G! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> NAN we could have a BBQ at yours the night before, put us all up at your gaff, and then set off nice and early on the Friday morning?
> 
> Bet you would get at least half a dozen TT's on your driveway G?
> 
> That Ok with you buddy??? bloody good sport you G! :roll:


Not really thought that through have you?
Swansea to the chunnel?

But hey, if thats what the others want, fine by me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

How far is it then??

Can't be any further than from mine??

Will go and buy a sleeping bag tomorrow then! [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Sounds a good idea though mate.
Would you put a limit on the amount of cars?
Just thinking of anyone getting lost.

Mind you I have Sat Nav, so I will be OK jack! LOL

Would you say maybe 5 to 6 cars would be comfortable??
Or unlimited??


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> How far is it then??
> 
> Can't be any further than from mine??
> 
> ...


Probably get 12 on my drive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

12 TT's on your drive!  
Wowwwwwwwwww.

Err G, what if they were all Ibis! :lol:

Trip cancelled!?? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> 12 TT's on your drive!
> Wowwwwwwwwww.
> 
> Err G, what if they were all Ibis! :lol:
> ...


Well, i dont care, i just cant see em.lol

My drive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice drive m8.
Easy nuff room for a dozen TT's.

Who else then fancies a ride out, top gear styley in the summer?
Sounds like it could be a good laugh!


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I can get to St Malo and meet you in France if the TTS is down in time.
Which port would you sail from / to ?
Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Jersey Paul said:


> I can get to St Malo and meet you in France if the TTS is down in time.
> Which port would you sail from / to ?
> Paul


Sail?

Chunnel Paul, much quicker, dont want to waste driving time on a boat.lol


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Fair enough.
If it eventually happens let me know your route.
Shouldn't be a problem catching you up.


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Fair enough.
If it eventually happens let me know your route.
Shouldn't be a problem catching you up.  
TTS power!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

10-12 weeks to decide where and when, thought i'd get it in now.
Come on boys and girls, get ya thinking caps on.

I'd invite Carly if she ever reappears, or even gets a car to come in.
Methinks robokn upset her. :lol:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I'd invite Carly if she ever reappears, or even gets a car to come in.
> Methinks robokn upset her. :lol:


What happened :roll: , must have missed that one.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

karenb said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I'd invite Carly if she ever reappears, or even gets a car to come in.
> ...


Rob asked her if he was going to actually get the car, she didnt seem to like it.

Coming Karen, go chat to hubby eh?


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Love to  , but hubby is self employed and we're already committed to a week in Devon in early July so fraid finances won't quite stretch that far....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

karenb said:


> Love to  , but hubby is self employed and we're already committed to a week in Devon in early July so fraid finances won't quite stretch that far....


Well, at least theres life outside west Yorkshire. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

karenb said:


> Love to  , but hubby is self employed and we're already committed to a week in Devon in early July so fraid finances won't quite stretch that far....


Leave him at work :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

G, this is one the places the guys are sorting in May and the Alpine Tour...

Was this the kind of thing you were thinking of?
Maybe this is too far to go though maybe??

Stelvio Pass, It.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I am off for five days every three week so one of those weekends would be great .Mayday bank holiday is the next one so multiples of three from there :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Stelvio pass was on my list.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Milau :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Milau :wink:


Wheres that?
From friday am to monday morning we coud cover a lot of distance, so, post some ideas people.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The bridge in the sort of south east corner of France just google it :wink: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

So, so far we have:

DU03 NAN
Redcar-tt
Whack
Wallsendmag
luciferlee (if he's sorted for his car by then)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> The bridge in the sort of south east corner of France just google it :wink: :roll:


Oh right, that big fcuker.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The bridge in the sort of south east corner of France just google it :wink: :roll:
> ...


Thats the one


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

DU03 NAN - 3.2 TTR, Dolphin Grey / TTS Alloys
Redcar-TT - 2.0T TTC, Ibis White / RS4's
Whack - 2.0T TTC, Dolphin Grey / RS4's
Wallsendmag - 3.2 TTC, Deep Sea Blue / Turbines
luciferlee - To be confirmed!

Just getting a visual picture of the TT's possibly going so far! 

Bloody hell NAN, if its hot and sunny, you gonna pose your arse off with the roof down, while we are stuck under metal! :? 
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DU03 NAN - 3.2 TTR, Dolphin Grey / TTS Alloys
> Redcar-TT - 2.0T TTC, Ibis White / RS4's
> Whack - 2.0T TTC, Dolphin Grey / RS4's
> Wallsendmag - 3.2 TTC, Deep Sea Blue / Turbines
> ...


Fry, im going to fry.
BEst get that sunscreen out then.

Need to convince robokn to come, hes got a roadster, as has wolverine. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Having never ventured out to those parts, I wouldn't know where to suggest mate.

Just been doing searches on tin-ternet for France touring etc.

You TTR boys will come back with a belting suntan! [smiley=sunny.gif]

Hey, we could do what they do in Top Gear and swap cars for a bit?? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Having never ventured out to those parts, I wouldn't know where to suggest mate.
> 
> Just been doing searches on tin-ternet for France touring etc.
> 
> ...


Someone wants to swap, ill swap, not for ibis though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

F**k me man, whats with you today having major pops at Ibis!

You love it really. 

Anyway, nuff said, dunna want to start you on that one me old china! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Insurance; do you add it for the annual term of your policy? or can you just pay to cover the time required??? :?:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Did anyone actually say any dates for this trip?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Godzilla said:


> Did anyone actually say any dates for this trip?


Think its just been suggested for sometime in July.

Nothing definate as yet.

Grant doing all the sorting! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> F**k me man, whats with you today having major pops at Gay as you get womans colour handbag Ibis?


Me>? You said it all Stevo.

Godzy, Need to see when everyone can get a long weekend in juy, im going reguardless, thought it might be fun to go in a mk2 convoy good buddy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

July isn't good for us :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mini ,the only car that looks good in white :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Mini ,the only car that looks good in white :wink:


Yeh, I agree!...

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Grant suggested we should have T-Shirts too!
Cool idea, will design a proper one and get them made.

But along the lines of this...

Any other ideas for wording would be good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Entered twice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Grant suggested we should have T-Shirts too!
> Cool idea, will design a proper one and get them made.
> 
> But along the lines of this...
> ...


Can you do me one that says "Looking gay in Ibis white"?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Grant suggested we should have T-Shirts too!
> ...


Hahahahahaahhaahahahahahahahaahaha, funny fucker. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


For me, just in case we swap cars?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Picture of Grant (on the right) here folks, taken in the states last summer...










:twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redcar_TT said:


> Grant suggested we should have T-Shirts too!
> Cool idea, will design a proper one and get them made.
> 
> But along the lines of this...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Picture of Grant here folks, taken in the states last summer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Bloody hell, that is super quick!

How'd you think of that one??


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Bloody hell, that is super quick!
> 
> How'd you think of that one??


Im brighter than you look. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell, that is super quick!
> ...


 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Nice one mate, I surrender. [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Red does that make you the Indian in the village people to grants police man??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

robokn said:


> Red does that make you the Indian in the village people to grants police man??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Red does that make you the Indian in the village people to grants police man??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh bollox. 

I'll get my coat.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

If i can convince the missus as we are both contractors then you can count us in it can be her anniversary present :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

robokn said:


> If i can convince the missus as we are both contractors then you can count us in it can be her anniversary present :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good work Rob, i thought you might wanna come.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeanette has agreed looking forward to it, is it MK II's only??, and a mod should maybe make this a sticky


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

robokn said:


> Jeanette has agreed looking forward to it, is it MK II's only??, and a mod should maybe make this a sticky


mk2's only.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Doh, ok then may and try and persude Dean TT to come by far the best photographer on here but he has a A3 but in IBIS so nearly there


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Who else interested would take the mrs??

Asked mine today and she not too bothered.
So might have a spare seat, or take a buddy maybe?

Back on forum now too, just watched Saw 4 on blu ray - f**king gross!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

July ,school holidays and annual meet (TTOC) June seems more sensible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> July ,school holidays and annual meet (TTOC) June seems more sensible.


Woud be last week of then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I might have to grab a lift then!
My car might not be with me by then.

BW20 - 12th May, how long after that you think??
Mid June maybe????? hmmmm might be OK guess.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

13th June 4th July


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> 13th June 4th July


Is that when you are free then? :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone else had thoughts on the trip??

Dunna let your Mrs's say if you can go or not! [smiley=whip.gif]

Any other route ideas G?? :?:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

People and dates first, then we can decide where were going.
Pointless doing research if no one wants to go.

Looking for about 10 people really.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I have got a weekend with Duncan Bannatyne in June. (oh matron).
He is gonna tell me how to make a few quid!

Anyway, think its weekend of 27th, 28th, 29th June.
Just to get that in from me, otherwise should be clear.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

For you guys making the trip, this could be cool!






I think they headed to Davros, Switzerland.

A


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

257andy said:


> For you guys making the trip, this could be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they have the trip details posted on their site iirc, or its in one of the back mags, i'll have to have a look.

Duncan Bannatyne is a wakner.
His gyms are shite and he has all the personality of a stick. Actually, wheres that fukcing fame room. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> 257andy said:
> 
> 
> > For you guys making the trip, this could be cool!
> ...


I like him! :lol:


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

> I might have to grab a lift then!
> My car might not be with me by then.
> 
> BW20 - 12th May, how long after that you think??
> Mid June maybe????? hmmmm might be OK guess.


Get a lift, and call past the factory and pick yours up!

I've driven to Switzerland before and it was an awful drive! Although it was the middle of winter (off skiing) and I was driving my mums Volvo S60.

Drove to Germany for the world cup in the summer and that was the best few days ever! - 2 cars with 2-way radios.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

13th June it is then :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, how cool would that be if my car was ready that weekend and we all piled over to fetch it!

I know i know, Audi dont do factory collections! :?

Anyway, I am not driving it anywhere with 17 inch alloys, only gonna drive it with the 19's fitted. :twisted:

13th June sounds a little early for me TBH. :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Hey, how cool would that be if my car was ready that weekend and we all piled over to fetch it!
> 
> I know i know, Audi dont do factory collections! :?
> 
> ...


20th might be a good shout, will know a little more about when your cars physically due by then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how cool would that be if my car was ready that weekend and we all piled over to fetch it!
> ...


wallsendmag not available then though I believe G.

I am gonna cal AUK tomorrow for another update.
Every Tuesday from now on they gonna get a call.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Right, any more for anymore?


----------



## llewell77 (Mar 10, 2008)

I quite like the sound of this guys. I'm quite flexible on dates so either end June or July for me. I'd better take the missus though just need to dump that baby thing that gets me up early in the mornings!! I'm sure the in-laws wouldn't mind!!

I'm not that far from you Grant actually, Valley boy in Maesteg!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

llewell77 said:


> I quite like the sound of this guys. I'm quite flexible on dates so either end June or July for me. I'd better take the missus though just need to dump that baby thing that gets me up early in the mornings!! I'm sure the in-laws wouldn't mind!!
> 
> I'm not that far from you Grant actually, Valley boy in Maesteg!!


Nope, just down the m4. Well, more the merrier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Possible contenders then for the trip of 2008...

DU03 NAN - 3.2 TTR, Dolphin Grey / TTS Alloys 
Redcar-TT - 2.0T TTC, Ibis White / RS4's 
Whack - 2.0T TTC, Dolphin Grey / RS4's 
Wallsendmag - 3.2 TTC, Deep Sea Blue / Turbines 
luciferlee - To be confirmed!
LLewell77 - Let me know Leigh!

Would be great to get a few more on the 'interested list'.
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Andyr12 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would also be up for this trip if my car arrives in time.

Although another Ibis White car what will NAN say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Andyr12 said:


> I would also be up for this trip if my car arrives in time.
> 
> Although another Ibis White car what will NAN say.


Hey Andy, the more Ibis the better.

A TTR Ibis would be a nice addition.
G would be cool about it.
Between me and you - shhhhhhh I think he is warming to it. :wink: 
But then again! :lol:

Shall I put you on the list then mate?
Nothing defo yet from anyone, so dont worry!


----------



## Andyr12 (Apr 17, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Andyr12 said:
> 
> 
> > I would also be up for this trip if my car arrives in time.
> ...


Yep, put me on the list please, just keep intouch with any more details etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Update on the runners and riders;

DU03 NAN - 3.2 TTR, Dolphin Grey / TTS Alloys 
Redcar-TT - 2.0T TTC, Ibis White / RS4's 
Whack - 2.0T TTC, Dolphin Grey / RS4's 
Wallsendmag - 3.2 TTC, Deep Sea Blue / Turbines 
luciferlee - To be confirmed! 
LLewell77 - Let me know Leigh.
Andyr12 - TTR, Ibis White / RS4's

Nice cars so far, lets get some more folks!


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry guys had forgotten about this thread/trip. Any time suits me except for 26th/27th June have committments around then and can't get out of it. Otherwise time off won't be a problem. Won't be bringing GF as she's off to New Zealand for 5 weeks around then. Might try get a mate to come, or pick up a good looking hitch hiker along the way :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Stevo's kindly designing some cool car stickers in various sizes for the trip.
Watch this space.

(He's not going to be happy about this, as i said no rush, :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Stevo's kindly designing some cool car stickers in various sizes for the trip.
> Watch this space.
> 
> (He's not going to be happy about this, as i said no rush, :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Stevo's kindly designing some cool car stickers in various sizes for the trip.
> ...


Nice new sig, who's pics you been rolling up and teafing now then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


What me guv?? no guv, a geezah in the buzzzzah gev me um guv.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


You got one ounce of originality in that head you thieving sheister?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope. [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Nope. [smiley=dunce2.gif]


Well, now thats agreed everyone can get on with their lives.

Actually, big fan of your work Steve, well impressed.*

Shame youv'e no taste in car colour though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. [smiley=dunce2.gif]
> ...


Thank you mate, sometimes you can be really, really nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


I know.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great idea
Never been france before i dont think lol
TTC 2.0
Dolphin Grey
18" Turbine wheels
With all the trimmings..

Will the laser jammers be needed 8)


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

MINI2 said:


> Great idea
> Never been france before i dont think lol
> TTC 2.0
> Dolphin Grey
> ...


If you get caught with a jammer in france, they will confescate it.

I'm up for the drive, but I need the dates first. I still work for a living :?

C


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CraigyTT said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea
> ...


They do.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhh, But the jammer equipment also opens up my electric gates....(The one im looking at will)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

MINI2 said:


> CraigyTT said:
> 
> 
> > MINI2 said:
> ...


Where are you based MIni?


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

North Londdddddddddan :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

MINI2 said:


> North Londdddddddddan :lol:


Isn't it spelt Landan??

Never been anyway - whats it like, nice??
Heard the beach is lovely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

MINI2 said:


> North Londdddddddddan :lol:


So, you "darn" for are our trip then?


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Might as well, Ive got alot of time on my hands and im sure the business wont fall to pieces for a few days away.
Im in miami from 17th june to 1st july with the lads. So any tiem before or after count me in..
Guess the jammer or i mean leckkkkkkkkkky gate opener will be purchased for the trip.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So are we taking the TT or the Mini :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> So are we taking the TT or the Mini :lol:


Mk2 tt fella.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So are we taking the TT or the Mini :lol:
> ...


Not MkII Mini then :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Still no.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Go on you know you want to say yes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


y
You just wanna take your new mini for a "hoon". ok.

NO. 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

:lol:

New Mini on a TT trip - errrrrrr why?
Its for mk2 TT's only I thought.

I got a Mini and wouldn't take it any further than the shops up the road, never mind driving around europe in it. :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You know i just want to give you turbo boys a chance to keep up :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So just to get an outline how about we arrange to meet in Calais ,on th enight before the great adventure :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> So just to get an outline how about we arrange to meet in Calais ,on th enight before the great adventure :wink:


I was thinking the Chunnel myself. :?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So just to get an outline how about we arrange to meet in Calais ,on th enight before the great adventure :wink:
> ...


Frethun isn't that far anyway, is it?

Personally I could handle meeting further into France as I am still a good friend of an ex who lives in Amiens.

C


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

DU0, you gonna do an update of possible runners for the trip mate??

Seems a few more showing an interest now which is good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DU0, you gonna do an update of possible runners for the trip mate??
> 
> Seems a few more showing an interest now which is good.


Your turn.lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

OK, latest list of runners for the summer trip...

DU03 NAN
3.2 TTR, Dolphin Grey / TTS Alloys

Redcar-TT
2.0T TTC, Ibis White / RS4's

Whack01
2.0T TTC, Dolphin Grey / RS4's

Wallsendmag
3.2 TTC, Deep Sea Blue / Turbines

luciferlee
You bought a TT yet Lee?

LLewell77
2.0T TTC, Phantom Black / RS4's

Andyr12
TTR, Ibis White / RS4's

MINI2
2.0T TTC, Dolphin Grey / Turbines

CraigyTT
TTC, Silver / let me know your alloys Craig!

Can you guys above reply to say whether you are still interested?
A nice little group starting to gather. Would be a reall hoot I reckon! 

Grant - I think we need an official name for the trip now!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So just to get an outline how about we arrange to meet in Calais ,on th enight before the great adventure :wink:
> ...


Far side :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Would be nice to have all the cars in a line on the train. :lol:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Could do...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Didn't think of that :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

nippo_ said:


> Could do...


Great. Nice white ttr then hey Nippo?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> CraigyTT
> TTC, Silver / let me know your alloys Craig!


I have very special wheels on mine - I think I'm unique. I have the standard ones 8)

C


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great to see so much interest. Am definately still intrested depending on dates


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd definitely be interested guys, but Im out of the Country most of June up until 6th July.

Not sure I can drive on the other side of the road however if you went to France.

A meet up for some fine afternoon beverages and a group drive sounds sweet though (not in that order of course)


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

With a twist perhaps...
From Uk to France by Eurotunnel, then south to Cote d'Azur (watch speed cameras), travel east into Italy until Genova, then up into Switzerland, right foot down in Germany (Highway 3 was MARVELOUS last Sunday), a couple of chocolates in Belgium and presto back to Calais to hop in the tunnel back to Blighty. Too much?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds ok and remeber for those who shop at Tescos and are about to receive your clubcard vouchers they are worth 4x their face value for Eurotunnel


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds ok and remeber for those who shop at Tescos and are about to receive your clubcard vouchers they are worth 4x their face value for Eurotunnel


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

I got a Â£7 voucher from Tesco, stuck on my fridge with a letter W magnet.

Does that mean it will be worth Â£28 if I keep hold of it???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redcar_TT said:


> I got a Â£7 voucher from Tesco, stuck on my fridge with a letter W magnet.
> 
> Does that mean it will be worth Â£28 if I keep hold of it???


You need to convert it to Eurotunnel deals but basically yes


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I got a Â£7 voucher from Tesco, stuck on my fridge with a letter W magnet.
> ...


Quality. Do I just search then for eurotunnel deals on google? or do you know a link fella?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redcar_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


The current quater closes tomorrow and more vouchers will be sent in a couple of weeks so might be worth waiting a bit. http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/pro ... 191|Travel


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You just buying in random dates Steve or is there a set date now?
Nippo, sounds like a plan man.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


Its that weekend in June :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> OK, latest list of runners for the summer trip...
> 
> DU03 NAN
> 3.2 TTR, Dolphin Grey / TTS Alloys
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> [Anyone else getting the DEBUG error when trying to send a post etc?]


Yes every time i post a reply.

Hans.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm on, and I have Turbines 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

nippo_ said:


> I'm on, and I have Turbines 8)


#
Sorted Nippo.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Arse :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on, and I have Turbines 8)
> ...


Don't you start on the turbine boys :evil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > nippo_ said:
> ...


Matchbox wheels . :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


RS4 if ever I saw them


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


last years wheels Andy. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Now I just need to convince everyone else :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Sooo... exactly what are the dates?

C


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Craig, sorry mate, all gone a little quiet with this - for now!

No dates confirmed yet - thanks for keeping tabs though and asking.

Will let you know as soon as things develop further! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Hi Craig, sorry mate, all gone a little quiet with this - for now!
> 
> No dates confirmed yet - thanks for keeping tabs though and asking.
> 
> Will let you know as soon as things develop further! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Need everybody to post availability dates from the last week in June to the last week in Juy, then i'll set a date.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Get in the shower you - I can smell you from here! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Craig, sorry mate, all gone a little quiet with this - for now!
> ...


Those dates would be a non starter for us I'm afraid :?


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

im in miami till the 1st july
17th june to 1st july


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Anytime 1 to 18th July is fine by me; 19th July to 1st Aug I'm in Canada.

C

ps. I should point out that the Goodwood Festival of Speed is on during these dates..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are on holiday from 4th July for the next three weeks so July is out of the question :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> We are on holiday from 4th July for the next three weeks so July is out of the question :?


End of junes not though?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We are on holiday from 4th July for the next three weeks so July is out of the question :?
> ...


I only get one weekend in three off though :? .


----------

